# مقاطع فيديو ( سقالات السلامة الأساسية ) ...



## جمعة محمد سلامة (17 أبريل 2014)

*مقاطع فيديو ( سقالات السلامة الأساسية ) ...*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*






 

إطلع على بقية المقاطع بدخولك لـ :








تجدها على هذا الرابط :

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UClye7eoBBmBqyPklwoka5Mg






المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة ... وصورة بالزي الشعبي الليبي بفندق إيجل ( صنعاء ... اليمن / مارس 2014 )


*عناوين التواصل** :*





المدرب / جمعة محمد سلامة






المدرب / جمعة سلامة






المدرب جمعة محمد سلامة

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2014)

مشكور أخي جمعة
بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (9 مايو 2014)

العفو أستاذ غسان ... تعليقك وسام شرف على صدري ...


----------

